# 68 Mustang



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*A replica of my first Mustang !*









*The real one. Purchase price used $1,278.32 in 1972. This pic taken in 1972 !*


----------



## miked. (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice replica. On my list to do is to build some of the cars I have owned.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looks exactly like the original. Nice job!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

NICE!!!

I too had a 68 Mustang. Mine was the standard ragtop version, not the fastback. Unfortunately, to my knowledge, no one makes the standard version.

It really depresses me to admit this but back in 1975 I sold the thing for $800and that was about double what I paid for it! Used the money to help buy a 1974 Pinto wagon.


----------

